# The "New" Bolivars and PL's



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Beautiful cigars, absolutely stunning!
I am very impressed with the wrappers and construction of these new ER's......very impressive!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

waiting for the pics.......


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> waiting for the pics.......


:tpd: Where r they Dont tease me...


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

My favorite brand.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

ask and you shall receive


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Wow! :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness:dr :dr :dr :w I have to have some


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

The Bolivars look amazing.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

OMG!! Gorgeous!!!:dr


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Beautifull!! Why "exclusivo alemania"?? Are those exclusive for the German market??


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

:dr I second that emotion!! Those both are a *MUST* try!!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

the wrapper on those bolis look amazing


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

pinokio said:


> Beautifull!! Why "exclusivo alemania"?? Are those exclusive for the German market??


Yup...Only for sale in Germany.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice pick-up Nick !

Great photos...:dr


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

The Bolis look great. Honestly, I'm more excited about the new PL Robusto ... can't wait to try it! Always wanted to visit Germany.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

ummm....I wish they were mine


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Those look great! :dr :dr If you drop one on the floor, feel like a cab is just too many, or something like that, feel free to send the "rejects" my way! I'll dispose of them properly. 

~d.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

All the boxes are individually #ed as well...pretty cool.


----------



## Tom Bolivar (Oct 4, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> The Bolis look great. Honestly, I'm more excited about the new PL Robusto ... can't wait to try it! Always wanted to visit Germany.


Just trying to save you a trip  : The PL Robustos will come out next year in the pacific region. If you ment the German PL Lonsdales you better move fast. The response so far is quiet good and I would not be surprised if the boxes are gone in only a couple of months.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i agree with all the sentiments above.. I have two of each (2 cabs of collosales, 2 boxes of the pl lonsadales) I am keeping one of each intact, and sealed.. and cannot wait to dig into the others..:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i agree with all the sentiments above.. I have two of each (2 cabs of collosales, 2 boxes of the pl lonsadales) I am keeping one of each intact, and sealed.. and cannot wait to dig into the others..:dr


:tpd: Did the same thing. But times three. They do look :dr.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> :dr I second that emotion!! Those both are a *MUST* BUY!!!


Typo...


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

stickman said:


> ask and you shall receive


sexy sexy sexy


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i agree with all the sentiments above.. I have two of each (2 cabs of collosales, 2 boxes of the pl lonsadales) I am keeping one of each intact, and sealed.. and cannot wait to dig into the others..:dr


I bet you giggle everytime you open a cab and look inside , don't you . :dr


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

you will have the same giggle, in 2 to 3 business days!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow. I love the purple and silver bands on some of the new sticks...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> you will have the same giggle, in 2 to 3 business days!


Uh , yep , I giggle when I look at them . I could smell them through the baggies when I opened the box . :dr


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, do those Bolis look incredible. I promised myself I wouldn't buy another box until I paid off my last order......you're making it very difficult. Enjoy!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Since I'm secure in my masculinity I can openly weep now...
Those are BEAUTIFUL :dr !


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

giggling !


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> giggling !


for a good reason...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> giggling !


I feel that I will soon be giggling myself. BTW I really like to giggle.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Those Boli's are just mouth watering. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Doc


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

can anyone suggest the best full flavor bolivars?


----------

